# lifesize cardboard B17s



## bobbysocks (Apr 10, 2011)

found this on another forum. this stunt was used during the filming of tora, tora, tora...but was probably used widely back then. something to look for the next time you watch it.

Google Image Result for http://daveswarbirds.com/tora/pics/aircraft/B-17_on_one_wheel.jpg


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 10, 2011)

That's really cool, would look great in my back yard


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2011)

Cool find!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2011)

Good stuff! 'Flats' of B17swere also used in the 'Memphis Belle' movie of 1990, for background 'set dressing' on the dispersal points at Binbrook.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 11, 2011)

Some of the acting in these movies matches the prop material!


----------



## Trebor (Apr 12, 2011)

wow...I had no idea those were made of cardboard


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 13, 2011)

I did not klnow about that. Cool find. 


Wheels


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 13, 2011)

A few more interesting facts about Tora Tora Tora.....

In addition to the lifesize cardboard B17s, the movie used the following.....

12 T-6 ("Zero" replicas) 
9 BT-13 ("Nakajima Kate" replicas)
9 T-6 (front)/BT-13 (rear) ("Aichi Vals" replicas) 

American forces include 2 Kittyhawks Mk.1a (ex RCAF-N151U, N1207V)
1 P-40N (N222SU)
1 Canso (PBY-5A)
1 PT-17 Stearman
1 SNJ (T-6) 

5 B-17's:

RB-17F (N17W) 
VB-17G/CB-17G (N9563Z Fuddy Duddy) 
B-17G (N6206L) 
VB-17G (N621L) 
PB-1G (N93193G Yankee Lady)

Also a Douglas A-24A (SBD, not used). 

21 more JSDAF T-6 were modified in Japan as replicas. 

Camera planes used were the PBY/Canso, SNJ, and a Jet Ranger. Filmed on location at Pearl Harbour Naval Base, Hickham AFB, Ford NAS, and Wheeler AFB. Ashiya AB in Japan for the Japanese T-6's base. Barbers Point NAS was used for staging as well. 

28 Japanese replicas were flown off Yorktown(II) with carrier qualified pilots. Full size replica of aft end of Arizona. Full size replica of 3/4 of the deck of Akagi, full size above waterline replica of battleship Nagato in Japan! 

27 Mock-up P-40's, Kingfishers, and B-17's were blown up for the cameras. 

The 5 or so PBY's blown up were real derelicts that had come from a Stewart-Davis storage yard in California. 

The B-17 crash-landing in the film was real, when a gear hung up in front of the cameras. 

TO


----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2011)

Good info TO, thanks.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 14, 2011)

If you guys see the airshow act "Tora Tora Tora", the airplanes in that act were from the movie. They were donated to the Commemorative Air Force who have been flying them since.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 16, 2011)

I've told this story before.
I was doing some nose art on a PV-2 Harpoon at an air show at Hamilton Field in CA years ago. A fella approached me and said he was doing a film of B-17's and needed to change the nose art but didn't want to have to repaint all the time. Told him he could print on a low tac vinyl, just remove and replace. If you look close at the Memphis Belle in the movie, when the co-pilot is on the ladder boo hooing next to the nose art, you can see the vinyl spanning over the rivets. Screwed myself out of a trip to the UK to paint planes................


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2011)

Cool stuff !


----------

